# Long or short hair?



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Just wanted to know if you prefer to keep your malts in a short puppy cut or long hair?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is currently in a long puppy cut that I did myself. I would love to keep his hair long, but it gets so hot in the summer (90-100+) I feel guilty







He seems to be much happier with it shorter as this means less brushing/fussing. He loves to go out in the morning and roll in the damp grass and worms







.

I am letting it go for now, we'll see how long he will put up with me.

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

What do you use to clip Tiki's hair, clippers or scissors? I groom Bentley myself and clip him down twice a year.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I use scissors. He is afraid of the clipper. I am going tomorrow to buy a mini clipper for doing his belly area, it is so hard to keep clean. It is battery run and is supposed to be very quiet. Hope it works!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Growing Morgan's coat out. I dunno, I love grooming him and he seems to enjoy it AFTER it done. He prances around like he is the most beautiful little thing walking the earth. (And of course, I think he is  ) I tell him how beautiful he is and he gets all excited. So long coat is preferred over here. 

So far he has only been to a groomer once, that was when I first got him becaue his coat was a mess. Now I do his trimming all myself. I was in the pet store a few weeks back and talking to one fo the girls and told her I was using a cheapie battery run mustache trimmer to do his paw pads with. She told me that is all the trimmers are that you buy for that sort of thing are nothing but glorified moustache trimmers.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I bought a moustache trimmer from walgreens for less than $10. It runs on batteries and he loves for me to shave his belly with it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Aug 20 2003, 11:59 AM
> *Just wanted to know if you prefer to keep your malts in a short puppy cut or long hair?*


 both Sampson and Maggie stay in short cuts, its just easier on me and my wife and Sampson especially seems happier with it short, they both go to the groomers twice a month and Sampson gets cut once a month, Maggie is just one year old and hers gets cut about every 6-8 weeks


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I plan to keep Colette in a puppy cut. It looks like she'll be needing a trim more often than I had anticipated....every 6-8 weeks. I guess they are just furry human beings, after all.  
Colette'sMom


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Aug 22 2003, 07:15 PM
> *furry human beings*


 either I'm a dog trapped in a humans body or their humans trapped in a dogs body, i havent figured which yet


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

I'm not sure if Angel's hair style is considered long or short. It's long enough to cover her belly but it doesn't reach the floor. I've seen shorter as well as longer. I like it at this length because it's long enough for her to prance around looking like a princess yet it's short enough for it not to be a hassle to groom her. I also cut her hair myself. I've never taken her to a groomer because I'm afraid they'll mess up her hair. I like it the way it is.


----------



## Happy's Mom (Feb 6, 2004)

I am a new maltese owner, I have had Happy for 3 weeks now (she is now 3 months old) and I am going to grow her hair long just because I want to see how it will do and look. I have gotten her used to being brushed but she doesn't like for me to trim her so I took her to PetSmart and they did hers feet, sanitary area and facial stay hairs in less than an hour, I was very pleased. You can see lots of pics of her on her little website - the link is in my signature.


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

CONGRADULATION HAPPY & MOM

Happy is so CUUUUUUUTE  
Trust me i know the Feeling........

I love long hair on Maltese Dogs, Bushi's hair is not quite that long yet. I notice from wearing Sweaters, that his hair knots up around the legs. Lots and Lots of time spent brushing. He just looks so cute in Clothes....

Well Good Luck Happy's Mom

Maltese Rules









Bushi's Mom


----------



## AGiorgioX (Feb 20, 2004)

My Mia, is three months, and hasnt had a hair cut. I would like to keep it the lenght it is right now. However, I think she would look gorgeous with the long hair. I havent made up my mind yet however.!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Mia is a cutie!!!!

With Tiki I thought I would like longer hair. I had to go out of town and decided to give him a puppy cut so my kids wouldn't have to brush him (like they would anyway <_< ). It sure is easier to care for, when his hair was quite long I had to brush him every night, sometimes twice a day... with it shorter I can leave it for a day or two before having to brush him. He seems much happier with it short. I do let it grow out quite a bit before I cut it though. It was probably 5 to 6 inches long before I trimmed it this time. I cut it when he seems to stop enjoying brushing time. I use scissors and trim it to about1 1/2 inches on the body, I trim over his eyes, but not his ears or tail. I only trim the legs about every other cut.

Judi


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi there

I have never had Bellas hair cut short, I just trim around her eyes and i tidy up her feet now and again.

Her coat isnt as long as i had expected it to be (shes one year) and i dont know if it will grow any longer?









Like Bellezza1212's maltese Angel her coat is longer than her Belly but not to the floor. I think its around 7inches long probably.

Both Bellas mum and dad had long coats so i would like to think it might grow alittle longer.

I have thought of cutting her coat as shes not a great fan of grooming, but i think there is somsething nice about her long coat and her little bows so I like to keep her the way she is. Also we do not have a groomers near us and I would to bee scared to cut it myself









Bellas Mummy & Bella
www.perfectmaltese.co.uk


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Happys Mom

Hi there, I just noticed Happys web site. Its lovely, what a cute little baby you have there!  

I loved her in her little Valentine's Day Dress. Shes so cute.
You must be very proud!  

Bellas Mummy & Bella
www.perfectmaltese.co.uk


----------



## MOCHIpie (Mar 2, 2004)

OMG happy is sooooooo cute. Such a girlie girl. hahhaha

my mochi just got his hair cut today...poor thing, he's all naked now.

no no when we got mochi about 3 weeks ago his hair was matted underneath so they recommended us to cut all the way down and start fresh. he has about 1/2 of hair length on him and his face is still the same..so he looks alittle top heavy now...awww but still the cutie patootie that we had before. I miss the fluffy snowball but it'll grow back soon....very soon i hope


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

Well Sugar has a long coat ,Lily has a puppy cut and Dougal is long too he once had his hair clipped short and it did not suit him at all and he screamed when they were clipping him

I find that some dogs really suit a shorter cut and others are much better longer.

I like both!

  



www.maltesedogs.co.uk


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

My pup is only 11 weeks so, we'll see. My wife and I are going to try long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey bellas mommy

Even though you are scared to cut the hair yourself, I hope you are trimming her private areas and feet pads and ears. Wouldn't want her to get any mites or diseases


----------

